# wet tomtom..



## zathan (Nov 4, 2010)

my tomtom got soda on it and wont turn on now .. ive tryed putting it in a bag of rice and that didnt work.. and ive tryed charging it . the light that says its charging is on and working but the screan is black :4-dontkno .. is there anything else that i can do to get it working agen ?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

> my tomtom got *soda* on it and wont turn on now


 sodas tend to be electrically conductive and if it has seeped onto the circuit board then the dried residue can act as a path between components to form a short circuit.

It's up to you if you want to try removing the circuit board (disconnect battery as well) and wash it with a 90% isopropyl alcohol solution (available at pharmacies--*do not* use a solution that is lower than 90%). Then set aside for awhile until alcohol completely evaporates before reassembling.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I recently opened a couple of Blackberry's that had fallen into seawater and whilst the main batteries had been removed the connectors for the Screen had managed to get corroded beyond repair plus the internal battery had caused lots of damage to circuitry & tracking.
Hope your soda didn't do anything equally as fatal.


----------



## ImaGeek88 (Nov 18, 2010)

Soda is very harsh on electronics. Being that soda gets sticky after it is dry, if you don't get it off before its dry your pretty much done. Rice does a great job with water damage but soda is different. 

Good luck.


----------



## wchen64572 (Dec 29, 2007)

Another method is to dunk the whole device into 90% isopropyl alcohol solution. But this is a tricky method because you don't know how the alcohol is going to react with the water


----------

